# Dripbox 60 driptip



## gertvanjoe (15/11/16)

Yup thats what I'm looking for

Or a machinist @hands who can make me one ( that takes a widebore tip )


----------



## Michaelsa (15/11/16)

I am confident the Artist that @hands is, shall be able to conjure up something if enough people want them.


----------



## gertvanjoe (15/11/16)

If I had access to a lathe I would have. You know that big heavy expensive stuff that converts metal rods to shavings


----------



## Michaelsa (15/11/16)

Honestly i'd turn one out of wood first. Then progress to metal. 
If you don't come right it is possible to get most engineering shops to do lathe work.


----------

